# Injured Left Arm Friday 8/6/10



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Friday went to install a water heater in a mobile home, one that you find outside in the cubby hole, owner was there to help me lift the heater into the slot, he moved to fast for me, when he lost control of the heater it rolled my way left, I tried to compensate and correct the situation, I heard a odd sound on my arm, :furious: elbow joint area, a pop, it is not bone related, I already know that, and, knew then it did not sound right, went to doc under workers comp, and I'm going back tomorrow, today it hurts like hell, difficult to turn the forearm without pain. 

Lets just say worst case, pulled tendons, and they require operation to fix, How long is my down time. I'm not looking forward to this. :wheelchair:


----------



## 3KP (Jun 19, 2008)

Dang Ron that sucks! It's nice a home owner wants to help, But every time they help me something goes bad... Either I get hurt or they push or pull to fast and loose control and into the wall it goes.... :furious:

My wife usually helps me change out water heates. The HO wanted to help too, so they both were on bottom of te dolly and me and her have a system. This guy help her push from bottom pushed harder then she did and boom right into the wall the T&P valve went...


Hope it's nothing serious!


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Thanks 3KP

I don't need this injury right now, it is tough enough with the economy as it is right now, never again will I have a HO help, my appointment is at 1:30 tomorrow so I'll update after I get home. they told me at 1st visit, they were not jumping to any conclusions at that time, they called it a sprang, it has not improved since then, and seems worse now. I hope it is not tendons.

As soon as it happened I contacted my office and they instructed me to get to the doc, went there took the drug test, I don't do drugs but did have to piss right away, that was a relief.


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

Hope it's just a pulled muscle !! Get well !


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Ron said:


> Friday went to install a water heater in a mobile home, one that you find outside in the cubby hole, owner was there to help me lift the heater into the slot, he moved to fast for me, when he lost control of the heater it rolled my way left, I tried to compensate and correct the situation, I heard a odd sound on my arm, :furious: elbow joint area, a pop, it is not bone related, I already know that, and, knew then it did not sound right, went to doc under workers comp, and I'm going back tomorrow, today it hurts like hell, difficult to turn the forearm without pain.
> 
> Lets just say worst case, pulled tendons, and they require operation to fix, How long is my down time. I'm not looking forward to this. :wheelchair:


My brother popped a tendon trying to turn off a ballvalve that was just out of reach. His elbow was tweaked alittle....and he pushed too hard and it tore a tendon off his elbow. Had to have surgery to re-attach it to the bone. 8 week recovery time...with a cast. He he heard it pop too.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

TheMaster said:


> My brother popped a tendon trying to turn off a ballvalve that was just out of reach. His elbow was tweaked alittle....and he pushed too hard and it tore a tendon off his elbow. Had to have surgery to re-attach it to the bone. 8 week recovery time...with a cast. He he heard it pop too.


Dam that is not what I wanted to hear, I hope it is just a pulled muscle, where tops out of work will put me 1 to 2 weeks. Even 2 weeks out puts a hurt on any budget. Mine anyways.


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

It'll feel better, when it quits hurting!

Sorry to hear Ron, have a speedy recovery.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Ron said:


> Dam that is not what I wanted to hear, I hope it is just a pulled muscle, where tops out of work will put me 1 to 2 weeks. Even 2 weeks out puts a hurt on any budget. Mine anyways.


He said his elbow didn't even hurt that much but he didn;t have any strenght in his arm. The Dr. said the pain would have been worse but the tendon tore completely......if it had just ripped alittle it would have hurt alot because everytime he bent is arm it would have torn it alittle more or stretched it. Being totally disconected he didn't feel any real pain. Hopefully you just rolled a tendon over the bone and made it sore...I've done that before.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

TheMaster said:


> He said his elbow didn't even hurt that much but he didn;t have any strenght in his arm. The Dr. said the pain would have been worse but the tendon tore completely......if it had just ripped alittle it would have hurt alot because everytime he bent is arm it would have torn it alittle more or stretched it. Being totally disconected he didn't feel any real pain. Hopefully you just rolled a tendon over the bone and made it sore...I've done that before.


Thats what is happening with me, they put me in a sling, no pain unless there is movement in the elbow, they gave me Vicodin, that shet upsets my stomach, but helps some.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Ron said:


> Thats what is happening with me, they put me in a sling, no pain unless there is movement in the elbow, they gave me Vicodin, that shet upsets my stomach, but helps some.


Vicodin is terrible to me.....I prefer mepergan. It has somthing in it to calm the stomach Phenegrin or some shiot I cant spell. mepergan is stronger too

here a link to it...its good stuff...http://www.ask.com/q/What-is-Mepergan-Fortis


----------



## pauliplumber (Feb 9, 2009)

Get well soon.

Take the vicodin on a full stomach, takes a lil longer to kick in but less likely to upset your stomach.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

pauliplumber said:


> Get well soon.
> 
> Take the vicodin on a full stomach, takes a lil longer to kick in but less likely to upset your stomach.


IIt slows digestion so becareful what type of food you eat....dont eat alot of fatty meat thats hard to digest.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

pauliplumber said:


> Get well soon.
> 
> Take the vicodin on a full stomach, takes a lil longer to kick in but less likely to upset your stomach.



Yep now you tell me, took it with milk just now, got the sweats, and hit the toilet and upchucked. :laughing:


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Ron said:


> Yep now you tell me, took it with milk just now, got the sweats, and hit the toilet and upchucked. :laughing:


What milligram are they? if they are 10mg and your not use to them ...it can be too strong. Crack that Ho in Half and eat 1/2 and wait 30-45 min, and eat the other half. You'll be nice and then when it starts to wear off you will get gumpy as a mofo.


----------



## lpayne1234 (Sep 20, 2008)

Ron hope you get to feeling better, back in the day I broke my elbows on 2 differernt occasions, very painful.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

TheMaster said:


> What milligram are they? if they are 10mg and your not use to them ...it can be too strong. Crack that Ho in Half and eat 1/2 and wait 30-45 min, and eat the other half. You'll be nice and then when it starts to wear off you will get gumpy as a mofo.


Bottle did not same what milligram, it says take 1 to 2 every 4 to 6 hours, it does say APAP 5-500 tablet what ever that means.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Ron said:


> Bottle did not same what milligram, it says take 1 to 2 every 4 to 6 hours, it does say APAP 5-500 tablet what ever that means.


Those are the lowest strenght made. the 5-500 stands for 5 milligrams of hydrocodone and 500 miligrmas of acetaminophen(tylenol).


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

Sorry to hear it Ron. Hope you have a speedy recovery. With what I have going on right now, time is my biggest enemy. An injury would kill me. Get well.


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

Are you right handed Ron?


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Ask the DR. for Mepergan Forte in the lowest dose available........be sure to take the vicoden with you and be ready to give them up. You'll love those mepergan forte it is a mox of demerol(for pain) and promethazine(anti nausea):thumbup:


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

LEAD INGOT said:


> Are you right handed Ron?



Yep, it seems it is always the left side you injure if your right handed, and visa-vesa if left handed.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

TheMaster said:


> Ask the DR. for Mepergan Forte in the lowest dose available........be sure to take the vicoden with you and be ready to give them up. You'll love those mepergan forte it is a mox of demerol(for pain) and promethazine(anti nausea):thumbup:


These are work comp doc's not so sure they will do that.


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

Ron said:


> Yep, it seems it is always the left side you injure if your right handed, and visa-vesa if left handed.


 Well if you need some light duty work you can come on out and bid jobs and do paperwork for me until you heal up. "whisper", I'll pay you under the table, so's not to screw up your worker's comp case.:thumbsup:


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

LEAD INGOT said:


> Well if you need some light duty work you can come on out and bid jobs and do paperwork for me until you heal up. "whisper", I'll pay you under the table, so's not to screw up your worker's comp case.:thumbsup:


:laughing: Your still on Earth right.


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

I'm just a few states to the east. Pretty sure it's earth.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*the best thing to do*

I dislocated my knee a long time ago and it swelled up
very badly.... After hobbling on it for a few weeks of pain, 
I finally just went to my doctor and he gave me *...500mg of ibuprofin..*

I was to take a 500m tablet in the morning and evening with a meal

In 3 days all the swelling and inflammation went down. 
I could no tbelieve what a dumb ass I was for not just going 
to the doctor in the first place...I thought it would go away..but it was so inflammed 
it could not heal on its own... I was back to normal in less than one week
The Ibuprofin worked miracles....

you might have hy-per-extended the elbow, or imflammed the tendons.....

get some of that into your system and see if it dont just get better on its own.
Its cheap, cheap cheap.....


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Master Mark said:


> I dislocated my knee a long time ago and it swelled up
> very badly.... After hobbling on it for a few weeks of pain,
> I finally just went to my doctor and he gave me *...500mg of ibuprofin..*
> 
> ...


They mentioned ibuprofin at the doctors which I need to go get some, that and using Vicodin.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*you will be suprised*



Ron said:


> They mentioned ibuprofin at the doctors which I need to go get some, that and using Vicodin.


 
you wont believe how fast it works to take down the inflammation....if you spend 10 bucks on some good stuff
Advil or Excedrin brands.... 

you will feel the difference tomorrow morning...

by thursday it will probably feel 90% better



you will just have use your other hand to play with yourself
for a while.. thats no big deal

good luck.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

If what your taking now upsets your stomach and you add advil or the similar to the mix your really gonna be hurting in the stomach. take the vicoden back to the DR and give him what you have left.....tell him its killing your stomach and ask for merergan forte and ask if you can also take an anti-inflamatory along with it....I;m sure he will say its ok. The promethzine will calm your stomach. or you could get some left handed cigs to calm your stomach.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

You need an MRI. If its torn and surgery is required its best to know as soon as possible. Hopefully its just sore but untill they image it....its a good guess as to whats really wrong. Hopefully you will be ok.

ADD> If they wont do an MRI you can always call and set your own appointment with a radiologist to get an MRI done yourself. It cost me 1200.00 to get one on my elbow but it was worth it because before that the DR was just guessing.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Ron said:


> Friday went to install a water heater in a mobile home, one that you find outside in the cubby hole, owner was there to help me lift the heater into the slot, he moved to fast for me, when he lost control of the heater it rolled my way left, I tried to compensate and correct the situation, I heard a odd sound on my arm, :furious: elbow joint area, a pop, it is not bone related, I already know that, and, knew then it did not sound right, went to doc under workers comp, and I'm going back tomorrow, today it hurts like hell, difficult to turn the forearm without pain.
> 
> Lets just say worst case, pulled tendons, and they require operation to fix, How long is my down time. I'm not looking forward to this. :wheelchair:


 
Get well soon. Like a professional athlete, we plumbers depend on our bodies to make a living.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Get well soon, brother.


----------



## Don The Plumber (Feb 14, 2010)

Customers always want to help. You Ron could have the "poster child" story for why that's not a good idea. I hope for your sake it's just a pulled muscle.
As we get older, atleast for me, I start to realize more often just how vulnerable my body is, to injuries, & wonder just how much more abuse I can take. I had my 2nd round of shots in the knees last week, to help pain.
Seems to me, that whenever I have a customer help me with a water heater, they wanna push & pull in the wrong places, at the wrong time:furious:. I have more muscle aches trying to compensate, for all the unexpected jolts, of helpful HO, than I do, handling it alone. Unless it's over 50gal of course, then I need help, but I hire it then:yes:.
Let us know how things turn out for you Ron. Good luck:thumbsup:


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Its bad enough that Ron got hurt but if that customer that was helping would have been hurt he would have had a valid lawsuit.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Just an Update

Back from docs, they say that the tendons are fine, cause the bicep looks normal, they did prescribe me new meds, after I told them Vicodin was hard on my stomach, gave me Naproxen and Percocet, recheck on Thur, told to keep the sling on unless at a table so arm can rest. If the pain is still there come Thursday they will do more test.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Ron said:


> Just an Update
> 
> Back from docs, they say that the tendons are fine, cause the bicep looks normal, they did prescribe me new meds, after I told them Vicodin was hard on my stomach, gave me Naproxen and Percocet, recheck on Thur, told to keep the sling on unless at a table so arm can rest. If the pain is still there come Thursday they will do more test.


Yeah hopefully its not torn. No bruising on the skin? naproxen is alieve and precocet is oxycodone and tylenol mix. They make my head hurt.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

TheMaster said:


> Yeah hopefully its not torn. No bruising on the skin? naproxen is alieve and precocet is oxycodone and tylenol mix. They make my head hurt.


Some faint yellowing, not black and blue, just below the bicep past the joint.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Sounds like good news. Be sure and stretch it good before putting a load back on it. I had a small tear that turned into a full blown mess because of a tight muscle.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Ron said:


> Some faint yellowing, not black and blue, just below the bicep past the joint.


Yeah it bled alittle. You came close if actually ripped it alittle. Hopefully it will heal. BE EXTRA CAREFUL WITH IT.


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

I hope you're ambidextrous...........


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

I imagine if the pain resides by Thursday they will put me in a restricted status if I show improvement, right now I'm on work release. Yes the sling remains on, not using the arm, using the fingers for typing but that's about all.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Lets see 2 Percocet at this time I should be feeling ok about bed time. :yes: :thumbsup: 

I hate this sling I have to wear. :furious:


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Don't turn into some reefer addict on us.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

slickrick said:


> Don't turn into some reefer addict on us.


Dam withdrawals. :laughing:


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

Hope you can get back to work soon. Sounds like you need a helper - a greenhorn that you can train right from the get go.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

PlumbCrazy said:


> Hope you can get back to work soon. Sounds like you need a helper - a greenhorn that you can train right from the get go.



Yea like that will happen at my work, we are all Lone Rangers, Tonto is no where around. :laughing:


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

Ron said:


> Yea like that will happen at my work, we are all Lone Rangers, Tonto is no where around. :laughing:


 Holy hell, with what is coming up in the work force these days, you would be better off lopping off the entire arm and going it solo. It would be less of a handicap.:whistling2: Hope you kick your drug problem and get back at it.:laughing:


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

Ron said:


> Yea like that will happen at my work, we are all Lone Rangers, Tonto is no where around. :laughing:


:laughing: Then next time 'hire' the homeowner. Tell him if he puts it in place, you will knock $20.00 off the bill. 

Not sure if this would have worked with a WH in a cubby hole . . . when two men at our shop want to move a water heater, they interlock their hands, lean the heater back, and lift. Interlocking the hands creates stability and balances the weight.


----------



## pauliplumber (Feb 9, 2009)

PlumbCrazy said:


> :laughing: Then next time 'hire' the homeowner. Tell him if he puts it in place, you will knock $20.00 off the bill.
> 
> Not sure if this would have worked with a WH in a cubby hole . . . when two men at our shop want to move a water heater, they interlock their hands, lean the heater back, and lift. Interlocking the hands creates stability and balances the weight.


Ya but thats gay:brows:.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Sounds like a scene from that movie " Backdoor Mountain".


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Geez at least let the drugs kick in on me before you all talk like that. :laughing:


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

pauliplumber said:


> Ya but thats gay:brows:.


:laughing: Only if you are homophobic.

When we hired the guy and he showed us how that's how they did it at the shop he worked at, eyebrows went up and looks were exchanged.

BUT, it works.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

I would be willing to bet that not many plumbers know that technique east of San Francisco.


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

Point is, don't be macho and attempt to be a hero at the detriment to your health. 

Bad backs and walking around 90 year olds will cut into your earning capabilities.


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

PlumbCrazy said:


> :laughing: Only if you are homophobic.
> 
> When we hired the guy and he showed us how that's how they did it at the shop he worked at, eyebrows went up and looks were exchanged.
> 
> BUT, it works.


 Yeah, that's how it works, in prison.:laughing:


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

LEAD INGOT said:


> Yeah, that's how it works, in prison.:laughing:


 I hope you are not speaking from personal experience. J/K

I have met a lot of plumbers and I don't recall EVER meeting one that went 'that way.'


----------



## pauliplumber (Feb 9, 2009)

Ron said:


> Geez at least let the drugs kick in on me before you all talk like that. :laughing:


Anything goes tonite, Ron's gonna be too stoned to delete any posts!!:thumbup:


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

PlumbCrazy said:


> I hope you are not speaking from personal experience. J/K
> 
> I have met a lot of plumbers and I don't recall EVER meeting one that went 'that way.'


 The shop I worked at in St.louis. Gay Butch. He had a Ridgid pipewrench, in the tightening position, tattooed on his nurple. Didn't strike me as gay, hell he looked like Bill Walton. But sure as scat, flaming.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

pauliplumber said:


> Anything goes tonite, Ron's gonna be too stoned to delete any posts!!:thumbup:



I feel good :laughing:

Can anyone say Ban Happy :laughing: JK


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Tomorrow is my Doc Appoint. as of right now, I have no improvement on the elbow, I thought it was getting better, but all I was doing was masking the pain with the pain meds, I really think there is something wrong. I'm not happy about this at all, kinda of down about it.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Ron said:


> Tomorrow is my Doc Appoint. as of right now, I have no improvement on the elbow, I thought it was getting better, but all I was doing was masking the pain with the pain meds, I really think there is something wrong. I'm not happy about this at all, kinda of down about it.


Make them do an MRI...DEMAND IT. If they refuse...pay for it yourself and hire a lawyer if they wont pay ya back. Their guessing to save some money..plain and simple.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

TheMaster said:


> Make them do an MRI...DEMAND IT. If they refuse...pay for it yourself and hire a lawyer if they wont pay ya back. Their guessing to save some money..plain and simple.



I questioned my office about that after my last appointment on Monday, ask how long do they let it go before they decide on doing an MRI, they told me they will do all else 1st, physical therapy will come before the MRI, I don't get work comp docs.

But to keep work comp benefits alive I have to do as they ask, any refusal of any treatment puts that in jeopardy. 

I'll update tomorrow on the status.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Ron said:


> I questioned my office about that after by last appointment on Monday, ask how long do they let it go before they decide on doing an MRI, they told me they will do all else 1st, physical therapy will come before the MRI, I don't get work comp docs.
> 
> But to keep work comp benefits alive I have to do as they ask, any refusal of any treatment puts that in jeopardy.
> 
> I'll update tomorrow on the status.


I would get an MRI right away.....if its torn therapy is going to do nothing but make it worse. I understand your situation but would mention the word "lawyer" to that "DR." and "MRI" all in the same breath.

I would call a lawyer too....know your rights


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

One time I injured a tendon or ligament (can't remember which) in my shoulder. The sports medecine MD said those types of injuries can take up to 6 mos. to heal. He wasn't joking, mine took 7 mos. The reason: not much blood flow in tendons and ligaments, so heal time is slow. Unlike a muscle which has ample blood supply to it so heal time is much faster. You have to take it easy and baby the injury, it will heal but it'll take some time. Again baby it and don't exert it. Like in football, you're on the dis-abled/ de-activated list for a while. Eat a well-balanced diet, get ample rest and your body will heal itself.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

They sent me in for an MRI today, 45 min inside that tunnel, arm straight forward laying on my stomach, no movement, that was tougher then crawling under houses. 

I'll know what they found on Tuesday, there has been no improvement as far as pain goes, and it stays constant.


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

Hope it's good news.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

LEAD INGOT said:


> Hope it's good news.


I hope so, I'm going to forget how to plumb if I'm away from it too long. :yes:


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Ron said:


> They sent me in for an MRI today, 45 min inside that tunnel, arm straight forward laying on my stomach, no movement, that was tougher then crawling under houses.
> 
> I'll know what they found on Tuesday, there has been no improvement as far as pain goes, and it stays constant.


Now you will find out whats really wrong. I personally think if they did more MRI's the cost would go down and the wasted time between the injury and correct diagnoses would be cut down to Zero...along with the cost of the wrong treatment. Plus the patient would ultimately heal that much quicker.

I'm curious as to what the results will be........we could place bets on how long Ron will be out...the winner splits the money with Ron....kinda like a football pool.:laughing:

Seriously I hope it comes back as stretched ligamnets that will heal on its own:thumbsup:


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Just 48 more hours to go until I learn what has happened in my arm.


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

good luck. is it any better at all?


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

house plumber said:


> good luck. is it any better at all?


No, same amount of pain as it was after it happened. Can't apply any lifting pressure to it without feeling it. Say if I was to try and lift a box of books, it won't happen, just the slightest pressure causes pain.


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

just be careful taking pain killers. taking more than needed is an easy way to get addicted. i found percocet to be a hard drug to get off of. but i was on it for years. that was the night i found my wife was having an affair because i couldnt sleep. i was suspecting it anyway.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

The last time I was at the doc's I did not get a refill, I have no more pain pills left, the arm is causing me to wake up from sleep usually around 3AM, I sure hope if they see something they won't take forever to get me in for the operation.


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

Ron said:


> The last time I was at the doc's I did not get a refill, I have no more pain pills left, the arm is causing me to wake up from sleep usually around 3AM, I sure hope if they see something they won't take forever to get me in for the operation.


 Do you find yourself yawning alot? Or having muscle aches? If so those are signs of withdrawl. Or even the poops. When I was having trouble with my left elbow from my arthritis, I went to see an orthopedic dr and I had surgery about 3 weeks later. Most of my cartilage has been eaten from arthritis and the two bones were rubbing together and rubbed a hole in the head of the radial bone. He had to grind it down so it wont rub. I havent been able to fully straighten my left elbow since 1991. Next time it will be joint replacemant. Anyway my point is it shouldn't take that long. Obviously workmans comp will have to approve it first. That might take some time


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

No yawing and it was only a 6 day supply. No muscle aches, still have lots of toilet paper left so it could be safe to say I'm not over medicated. 

Time could be a killer for me. I sure won't get as much on WC, I really want to get back to work as quick as I can.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

house plumber said:


> Do you find yourself yawning alot? Or having muscle aches? If so those are signs of withdrawl. Or even the poops. When I was having trouble with my left elbow from my arthritis, I went to see an orthopedic dr and I had surgery about 3 weeks later. Most of my cartilage has been eaten from arthritis and the two bones were rubbing together and rubbed a hole in the head of the radial bone. He had to grind it down so it wont rub. I havent been able to fully straighten my left elbow since 1991. Next time it will be joint replacemant. Anyway my point is it shouldn't take that long. Obviously workmans comp will have to approve it first. That might take some time


I know a guy hooked on them and when he doesn't have them he yawns alot and is always stretching and twisting his neck around......sure sign of a doper in need of dope


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

TheMaster said:


> I know a guy hooked on them and when he doesn't have them he yawns alot and is always stretching and twisting his neck around......sure sign of a doper in need of dope


What does he take them for, pleasure or pain? They say people who suffer from chronic pain (long lasting pain, not short term) are less likely to be addicted to pain killers. but they can suffer from dependence. dependece is different from addiction.


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

Ron said:


> No yawing and it was only a 6 day supply. No muscle aches, still have lots of toilet paper left so it could be safe to say I'm not over medicated.
> 
> Time could be a killer for me. I sure won't get as much on WC, I really want to get back to work as quick as I can.


 
We had a guy that stepped on a nail at work. it chipped his bone in his foot and he's the type that doesnt trust doctors. It got real infected to the point they were talking about amputating it. They ended up putting in a picc line and was able to control the infection. They had to make an incision in his foot so they could pack the wound. I guess it's really painful when they do it. He ended up missing almost a year from work. My boss was pretty pissed. It drove his workmans comp rates through the roof. So now if someone gets injured he pays for it himself because any claims makes it go up. Anyway, keep us posted Ron.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Not so good news is starting to trickle down to me, got a call from my doc office, there are going to refer me over to or orthopedics doctor, do to the results of the MRI, I don't know right now what was found, but sounds like it will need surgery. I'll give more details after my appt tomorrow. 

Dam

This is not the news I really wanted to hear.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Ron said:


> Not so good news is starting to trickle down to me, got a call from my doc office, there are going to refer me over to or orthopedics doctor, do to the results of the MRI, I don't know right now what was found, but sounds like it will need surgery. I'll give more details after my appt tomorrow.
> 
> Dam
> 
> This is not the news I really wanted to hear.


They should have sent you to a ortho. right at the start. That's what they specialize in.


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

Ron said:


> Not so good news is starting to trickle down to me, got a call from my doc office, there are going to refer me over to or orthopedics doctor, do to the results of the MRI, I don't know right now what was found, but sounds like it will need surgery. I'll give more details after my appt tomorrow.
> 
> Dam
> 
> This is not the news I really wanted to hear.


Talk to a lawyer about the delay. See what he has to say


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

slickrick said:


> They should have sent you to a ortho. right at the start. That's what they specialize in.



Yea but you know I have to follow what they tell me to do, pisses me off that I told that I knew something happened and yet they wanted to look at the others sources.

"Oh it could be just a sprang", doc waited to make sure it was just not swollen soft tissue, but they had me wait 11 days to decide it is something more then that.

They could have read the MRI after I got done and told me right then and there what was wrong.

I can't think of any other reason to refer me to an ortho if it was not going to need surgery.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

house plumber said:


> Talk to a lawyer about the delay. See what he has to say


Not yet waiting to see when there going to open this claim up, they have yet to assign me a claim number.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Just some thoughts.

I have leaned it was not the HO that was there helping me is was the resto worker there. Accidents happen, even if one is as careful and knowing what needs to be done to get a job done safely, even the strongest can get hurt, it was just bad luck on my part, 

I have installed hundreds of hundreds of heaters, I hope that my logged entries of my experience over this accident will make others on here to be more aware of what could go wrong. Old age creeps up on us fast, faster then we think, I used to think I was invincible that noting I do will hurt me. I will have a fear of lifting a water heater once I'm fixed, one that day comes around for me to return to work, I'll have flash backs, I will concur them but I'll never forget.


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

Ron said:


> Just some thoughts.
> 
> I have leaned it was not the HO that was there helping me is was the resto worker there. Accidents happen, even if one is as careful and knowing what needs to be done to get a job done safely, even the strongest can get hurt, it was just bad luck on my part,
> 
> I have installed hundreds of hundreds of heaters, I hope that my logged entries of my experience over this accident will make others on here to be more aware of what could go wrong. Old age creeps up on us fast, faster then we think, I used to think I was invincible that noting I do will hurt me. I will have a fear of lifting a water heater once I'm fixed, one that day comes around for me to return to work, I'll have flash backs, I will concur them but I'll never forget.


Take another pill, you'll forget. And you should have a claim number by now. Have you received any checks yet or is your boss paying you?


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

house plumber said:


> Take another pill, you'll forget. And you should have a claim number by now. Have you received any checks yet or is your boss paying you?


No checks yet, pick up my last week of work check, no more till I get back to work again.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Ron said:


> Just some thoughts.
> 
> I have leaned it was not the HO that was there helping me is was the resto worker there. Accidents happen, even if one is as careful and knowing what needs to be done to get a job done safely, even the strongest can get hurt, it was just bad luck on my part,
> 
> I have installed hundreds of hundreds of heaters, I hope that my logged entries of my experience over this accident will make others on here to be more aware of what could go wrong. Old age creeps up on us fast, faster then we think, I used to think I was invincible that noting I do will hurt me. I will have a fear of lifting a water heater once I'm fixed, one that day comes around for me to return to work, I'll have flash backs, I will concur them but I'll never forget.


I strained my right elbow 2 weeks ago. lifting a w/h out of the pan by the drain valve. Random thought at the time..." one of those these days, your going to get hurt doing this."


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

Ron said:


> No checks yet, pick up my last week of work check, no more till I get back to work again.


So let me get this straight. You have been out of work since the 6th and you have not received any workmans comp checks as of yet? I would be calling a lawyer right now. You know you are suppose to document every mile ypou have driven that has to do with this injury so you can be reimbursed? Any out of pocket expense you have made you need to keep receipts. You can get your meds from your local pharmacy and use your health insurance to pay for them so you just have a copayment and not pay full price and get reimbursed.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

house plumber said:


> So let me get this straight. You have been out of work since the 6th and you have not received any workmans comp checks as of yet? I would be calling a lawyer right now. You know you are suppose to document every mile ypou have driven that has to do with this injury so you can be reimbursed? Any out of pocket expense you have made you need to keep receipts. You can get your meds from your local pharmacy and use your health insurance to pay for them so you just have a copayment and not pay full price and get reimbursed.


The letter I received from the insurance company that is handling the case said they have 14 days from the date the claim was submitted before the 1st check is issued, so by Friday there has to be a check in the mail. Claim was submitted on the 6th.

The meds I did get so far was zero out of pocket, so things are happening.


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

Ron said:


> The letter I received from the insurance company that is handling the case said they have 14 days from the date the claim was submitted before the 1st check is issued, so by Friday there has to be a check in the mail. Claim was submitted on the 6th.
> 
> The meds I did get so far was zero out of pocket, so things are happening.


OK good. But dont forget to keep track of mileage to and from dr's.


----------



## bartnc37 (Feb 24, 2009)

i realize every state is different but here in WI if you miss an hour due to injury, W.C. picks it up. The insurance comp may say they have 14 days but i'd look into it. My brother herniated a disc in his back about year ago pulling some cable overhead at work and the insurance company fought him every step of the way, one of their nurses flat out told him with the amount of fraud going on right now, the companies are denying every claim they see, basically its up to you to go to court and force them to pay. Again this may not be the case in your area and like i said, every states policies are different but stay after em, they don't build those huge buildings by writing out checks.


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

Best wishes Ron. It's been almost 3 weeks since my paperwork went in. Looked up the insurance company on the CSLB website. Called them in New York last week, they found no claims from the company. The office manager is the only one who understands the process and she's out with her own health issues until further notice. Going to fill out paperwork for Temp Disability and will get Dr's signatures tomorrow. Rehabing the knee with my bike and the swimming pool for now. Feels better, still can't kneel on it yet.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

They found the bicep has a tear in it, until I get into see the orthos will not know if they will need to open and repair and see if time alone will repair it's self.


----------



## PLUMB TIME (Feb 2, 2009)

Ron said:


> They found the bicep has a tear in it, until I get into see the orthos will not know if they will need to open and repair and see if time alone will repair it's self.


 
Well that sucks. I guess the only curls now are the 12 oz. kind.:laughing:

good luck.

Hate to be the bearer of bad news, but unless you got 10-12 months with nothing to do rest ain't gonna cut it. Cut it, sew it, be done with it.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

PLUMB TIME said:


> Well that sucks. I guess the only curls now are the 12 oz. kind.:laughing:
> 
> good luck.
> 
> Hate to be the bearer of bad news, but unless you got 10-12 months with nothing to do rest ain't gonna cut it. Cut it, sew it, be done with it.


Thanks for the news, oh I do have a claim # now so things are starting to happen. :thumbsup:


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

Hope it heals without surgery Ron. 

In the meantime, you may want to join a Professional Lawyers Forum and see if you have a case. Also, make sure you do an intro first.  I'm sure your Mod status at PZ has to carry some weight.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Been reading about this and I don't like what I reading, I'm sure it will be surgery, this is going to be a long road ahead. Still waiting for the orthos appt. I need to get it there now, according to what I read about, it, time to have this repair made is 2 to 3 weeks after the injury.


All the syptoms talked about is what I have on the partial tear.


Here is the link.

http://orthoinfo.aaos.org/topic.cfm?topic=a00376


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Ron said:


> Been reading about this and I don't like what I reading, I'm sure it will be surgery, this is going to be a long road ahead. Still waiting for the orthos appt. I need to get it there now, according to what I read about, it, time to have this repair made is 2 to 3 weeks after the injury.
> 
> 
> All the syptoms talked about is what I have on the partial tear.
> ...


 The pectoral muscle that I had rip loose on me started out as a very, very small tear, just a twinge of pain at the start of a workout. But when it let go, it was a disaster.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

One to two days I'll have the appointment, all required info is there at the orthos now, they have to review it, then they will call with the appointment day.


----------



## john_mccormack (Feb 27, 2010)

Man, I sure could use a couple of days of drinkin' round the house right now. But seriously, Ron, I hope it all works out well, and soon.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Where is the pain? close to the shoulder, elbow, middle?


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

slickrick said:


> Where is the pain? close to the shoulder, elbow, middle?


Middle which radiates about half down towards the wrist.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Hummmm. Sounds like damage to the tendon that attaches past the elbow. I hope you get a young sports medicine Dr. I had one that treated me for tendenitis that I had been suffering with for years. He gave me one shot in a spot totaly different than all the older Dr.'s and I haven't had any problems in 10 yrs.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

slickrick said:


> Hummmm. Sounds like damage to the tendon that attaches past the elbow. I hope you get a young sports medicine Dr. I had one that treated me for tendenitis that I had been suffering with for years. He gave me one shot in a spot totaly different than all the older Dr.'s and I haven't had any problems in 10 yrs.


The place they are having me go to specializes in these type of injuries, only a shot in the arm sounds great :yes: but, it's like me getting a nights sleep and thinking the next morning it will be all better, it's not working. :laughing:


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

I hope you get well soon. Who would've thought that simply lifting a W/H w/ HO would get you into this. Again, I hope all is well.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Tommy plumber said:


> I hope you get well soon. Who would've thought that simply lifting a W/H w/ HO would get you into this. Again, I hope all is well.


M brother ruptured a tendon turning a pvc ballvalve off under a hot tub.....and he is in descent shape. The dr. said its the position the arm is in when force is applied...and it doesn't take much pressure if in the right position. He had surgery,cast,rehab. Total recovery was about 3 months from the date of the surgery....or so they called it complete. I suspect it continues to heal for longer than that tho:thumbsup:


----------



## pauliplumber (Feb 9, 2009)

TheMaster said:


> M brother ruptured a tendon turning a pvc ballvalve off under a hot tub.....and he is in descent shape. The dr. said its the position the arm is in when force is applied...and it doesn't take much pressure if in the right position. He had surgery,cast,rehab. Total recovery was about 3 months from the date of the surgery....or so they called it complete. I suspect it continues to heal for longer than that tho:thumbsup:


Funny how that works. Sometimes you wack your knee really hard and it doesnt hurt, other times you graze it a little and you wanna cry:laughing:. 

Kinda like getting hit in the nuggets :whistling2:.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Appointment is set for Monday at 10:15, will let everyone know what will happen after that appoint.


----------



## ESPinc (Jul 18, 2009)

Ron, hopefully they can eliminate your pain. Wish you a speedy recovery, it sucks to be down..


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Ron said:


> Appointment is set for Monday at 10:15, will let everyone know what will happen after that appoint.


Which Monday? is that 10:15 am or pm?


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

TheMaster said:


> Which Monday? is that 10:15 am or pm?


This next Monday morning. :yes:


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

I wonder if I can get one of those state of the art bionic arms. I'll have to ask. :laughing:


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

Ron the Six Million Dollar Man. but if you figure todays medical cost you'll be Ron the 10 Trillion Dollar Man.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

house plumber said:


> Ron the Six Million Dollar Man. but if you figure todays medical cost you'll be Ron the 10 Trillion Dollar Man.


How about a gadget arm, one where all I have to do is add attachments on the end, say cutter blades, to clean out drains with, or connect the camera to, to inspect lines with. The possibilities are endless. 

I'm just sayin :thumbsup:


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

Ron said:


> How about a gadget arm, one where all I have to do is add attachments on the end, say cutter blades, to clean out drains with, or connect the camera to, to inspect lines with. The possibilities are endless.
> 
> I'm just sayin :thumbsup:


Just dont forget to change gadgets when you wipe. Could be bad news if the drain cleaner or cutter blades is left on there.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

I wonder if I logged into a ortopedics forum and asked how to do the operation myself, if they would ban me. :laughing:


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

Ron said:


> I wonder if I logged into a ortopedics forum and asked how to do the operation myself, if they would ban me. :laughing:


:laughing:. tell them your a new orthopedic surgeon and wondered if they would do it the same way as you would.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Good news is no surgery needed, it will heal in time, 6 weeks with elbow brace, no twisting of the arm and no lifting what so ever, once I return to give up the brace then there is the physical therapy 2 to 4 weeks, at 10 weeks he said It should be good to go with full recovery.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Ron said:


> I wonder if I logged into a ortopedics forum and asked how to do the operation myself, if they would ban me. :laughing:


:whistling2::whistling2:


http://www.topix.com/forum/med/orthopaedic-surgery/T9BDGABH00SEOHGGH

Be careful what you wish for.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Matt said:


> :whistling2::whistling2:
> 
> 
> http://www.topix.com/forum/med/orthopaedic-surgery/T9BDGABH00SEOHGGH
> ...


:laughing: That is not my post, who did that on here? Matt did you do that.:laughing:


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

:laughing:..

Glad you will make a full recovery.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

This is the brace I have to wear for the next six weeks. :wheelchair:


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

Better a brace than a operation. That's good news Ron. :yes:


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

What was the problem?


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

slickrick said:


> What was the problem?


Partial tendon tear. If it was complete tear it would need an operation.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

And if it doesn't heal....guess what?


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

TheMaster said:


> And if it doesn't heal....guess what?


They will go in and make the repair.


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

i pictured your arms having more muscle. :laughing: glad no surgery.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Got the MRI invoice today $1112.00 they billed WC for it.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

TheMaster said:


> You need an MRI. If its torn and surgery is required its best to know as soon as possible. Hopefully its just sore but untill they image it....its a good guess as to whats really wrong. Hopefully you will be ok.
> 
> ADD> If they wont do an MRI you can always call and set your own appointment with a radiologist to get an MRI done yourself. It cost me 1200.00 to get one on my elbow but it was worth it because before that the DR was just guessing.


I said 1200.00........I was close:thumbsup:


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Matt said:


> :whistling2::whistling2:
> 
> 
> http://www.topix.com/forum/med/orthopaedic-surgery/T9BDGABH00SEOHGGH
> ...


I'm watching for the replies. hope they ban your ass. :laughing:


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Ron said:


> I'm watching for the replies. hope they ban your ass. :laughing:


 
Looks like sombody is posting on it lol


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

TheMaster said:


> Looks like sombody is posting on it lol


Thats so funny. :laughing:

Looks like you will be banned also. :laughing:


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Your a funny one HP nice post. :laughing:


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

PZ should get the judging thing they have.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

I made my judges said your was nuts :laughing:


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

If I had to wear a brace like that on my arm, It would have to be one for a knee.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

slickrick said:


> If I had to wear a brace like that on my arm, It would have to be one for a knee.


Told the grandkids, I need one for the other arm and two more for the legs, then I could be a real transformer. :thumbsup:

Oh nice post, do you take monopoly money. :laughing:


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Ron said:


> Told the grandkids, I need one for the other arm and two more for the legs, then I could be a real transformer. :thumbsup:
> 
> Oh nice post, do you take monopoly money. :laughing:


No monopoly money, but you can make payments.


----------



## bartnc37 (Feb 24, 2009)

right now there is someone on that forum wondering wtf flat rate is:thumbsup:


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Doc appt today, now on modified work, sitting job primarily, no use of left arm, right arm allowed to lift 5 to 10 pounds, prescriptions refilled, return recheck in 2 weeks, told it is a must that I sleep with the elbow brace on, like I wanted to hear that, Was prescribed ambien to help me sleep, arm has been making me wake up at night every night around 3 AM.

Thats all for now.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

When do you start drug rehab?


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

slickrick said:


> When do you start drug rehab?


Tonight :laughing:


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

One other thing, the end of Sept I get to do some work, dispatcher is taking a vacation I will become the dispatcher for a week, won't that be exciting, take the calls and hand them out, bet the ones I work with are going to like that.


----------



## Pipe Rat (Apr 5, 2009)

MUHAHAHA (evil laugh)
Ron I am sure you wouldn't stoop so low as to get a few evens when awarding those call tickets now would you?:thumbsup:


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Piperat said:


> MUHAHAHA (evil laugh)
> Ron I am sure you wouldn't stoop so low as to get a few evens when awarding those call tickets now would you?:thumbsup:



To be honest about doing this, not looking forward to it, I like everyone I work with, we are given the calls on a whos next to get the call basis, that is how I will do the job, it is luck of the draw, some jobs are easy and some are a PITA, I'm sure the others will take them as they come. At least I hope so. :thumbsup:


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

Compared to being a mod on PZ, playing dispatcher for a week will be a cake walk.


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

My "modified" work duty involved everyone asking for me on their job, me telling as per my last Dr.'s note-no kneeling or squating, then being asked if i could do a re-route that I declined. Day ended with me selling a water heater with a helper monkey doing the install under my supervision.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

PlumbCrazy said:


> Compared to being a mod on PZ, playing dispatcher for a week will be a cake walk.



I agree with you. :thumbsup:


----------



## Mark's plumbing (Aug 23, 2010)

*Ron*

Feel bad for your arm, I was out of work for about 12 weeks a few years back with my leg. I really hope that it is just a small problem that doesnt cause problems for ever. Thoughts are with you.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Matt said:


> :whistling2::whistling2:
> 
> 
> http://www.topix.com/forum/med/orthopaedic-surgery/T9BDGABH00SEOHGGH
> ...





Ron said:


> I'm watching for the replies. hope they ban your ass. :laughing:


Looks like Dr. Ron the Moderator showed up and closed the thread....:laughing:


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

And here I thought everyone got banned. :laughing:


----------



## vegaschk (Aug 27, 2010)

Wow that sounds really painful, hope you feel better.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

New update.

One week from this Friday will be 6 weeks since injury, I will begin resistance therapy, i'm excited about it. Hopefully by the 10th week I'll have full motion in my arm and ready to return back to non restrictive work.


----------



## john_mccormack (Feb 27, 2010)

Thanks for the update, Ron. Glad to hear it wasn't as severe as some were saying it could be. It's great to have "friends", eh? :laughing:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Ron said:


> New update.
> 
> One week from this Friday will be 6 weeks since injury, I will begin resistance therapy, i'm excited about it. Hopefully by the 10th week I'll have full motion in my arm and ready to return back to non restrictive work.


Have fun pulling the rubber band...:laughing:


----------



## bigdawginc (Sep 6, 2010)

*ice it*

yep if there is anything i hate it is the HO pitching in 2 help!!! always some bumble gonna happin good luck my thoughts nprayers r wit u!!!!


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Redwood said:


> Have fun pulling the rubber band...:laughing:


Actually I seen there are weights at the place I will be taking therapy at. Might not be doing weights right from the start.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

I get to start office work tomorrow, not much but will answer the calls coming in. :thumbsup:


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Ron said:


> I get to start office work tomorrow, not much but will answer the calls coming in. :thumbsup:


 You wil get some real weird calls Ron I promise. I had a lady get mad at me yesterday on the phone because I do not repair dishwashers


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

TheMaster said:


> You wil get some real weird calls Ron I promise. I had a lady get mad at me yesterday on the phone because I do not repair dishwashers


It's all good, I used to take all the calls when I was in business for myself. :thumbsup:


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

give me your shops number. i want a plumber to come to my house and tighten a packing nut. can he be here first thing in the morning?


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

house plumber said:


> give me your shops number. i want a plumber to come to my house and tighten a packing nut. can he be here first thing in the morning?



= 一百八十億零五百五十五萬五千五百五十五 :thumbup:


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

Are you trying to tell me that the damn chinese took over your company too? Oh well better than pakistan I guess.



Ron said:


> = 一百八十億零五百五十五萬五千五百五十五 :thumbup:


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

house plumber said:


> Are you trying to tell me that the damn chinese took over your company too? Oh well better than pakistan I guess.


Dam your good, did you convert the numbers yet? :laughing:


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

2 - 1 - 100 - 8 - 10 - 1,000,000 - 0 - 5 - 100 - 5 - 10 - 5 - 1,000 - 5 - 1,000 - 5 - 100 - 5 - 0 - 5

How is that?






Ron said:


> Dam your good, did you convert the numbers yet? :laughing:


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

house plumber said:


> 2 - 1 - 100 - 8 - 10 - 1,000,000 - 0 - 5 - 100 - 5 - 10 - 5 - 1,000 - 5 - 1,000 - 5 - 100 - 5 - 0 - 5
> 
> How is that?


Your Chinese aren't you, tell the truth. :laughing:

This all American named house plumber is all fake. I knew it. :laughing:


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

So Ron, are you still on the DL? How is the wing getting along?


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

:laughing:. Nope my eyes are round. Ask protech. We met each other today. real cool cat he is.




Ron said:


> Your Chinese aren't you, tell the truth. :laughing:
> 
> This all American named house plumber is all fake. I knew it. :laughing:


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

LEAD INGOT said:


> So Ron, are you still on the DL? How is the wing getting along?


DL? There still is pain in the arm, coming up on 6 weeks this Friday.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

house plumber said:


> :laughing:. Nope my eyes are round. Ask protech. We met each other today. real cool cat he is.


Oh like these. :laughing:


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

i did NOT give you permission to post my picture. :laughing:


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

Well that sucks. Hope it turns for the better, enjoy the Vicodin.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

house plumber said:


> i did NOT give you permission to post my picture. :laughing:


You reported me, you dog. :laughing: JJ


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Crank calling Ron could be fun. You are a smart man for not revealing your shop.


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

oh i bet we can find it. :yes: I wouldnt harrass him though.



Matt said:


> Crank calling Ron could be fun. You are a smart man for not revealing your shop.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

house plumber said:


> oh i bet we can find it. :yes: I wouldnt harrass him though.


There is only one way you could find out, and I'm not saying how, :no: and I know you know how to find out. :yes:

Oh and it might not be just me to answer, I'll be in training mode for a few days before I do this on my own.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

1st day doing office work, I got to say this to all the larger shops that have multi employees, you do have your work cut out for you, it is not a easy job, kudos to you all that deal with that everyday. Just taking calls and knowing how to handle the calls/ dispatching, I know now what you go through. :thumbsup:


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

And the experience will make you a better plumber/tech too! When everyone working for a company understands how all the pieces fit together, it makes for a more profitable company.

You may want to stay in the office for a bit longer and learn a little more. :yes: One day you may want to give up your tools. :blink:

Glad to hear you are at least 'back to work' in some capacity.


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

bet your glad to get back to work. yeah, we used to have 3 girls up front. now down to one. the poor thing does everything. she will handle the permits, take all calls from customers and employees, call the service guys on the radio, type up job contracts, schedule service calls and whatever else she does. and she does it right.





Ron said:


> 1st day doing office work, I got to say this to all the larger shops that have multi employees, you do have your work cut out for you, it is not a easy job, kudos to you all that deal with that everyday. Just taking calls and knowing how to handle the calls/ dispatching, I know now what you go through. :thumbsup:


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

PlumbCrazy said:


> And the experience will make you a better plumber/tech too! When everyone working for a company understands how all the pieces fit together, it makes for a more profitable company.
> 
> You may want to stay in the office for a bit longer and learn a little more. :yes: One day you may want to give up your tools. :blink:
> 
> Glad to hear you are at least 'back to work' in some capacity.


I'll be there doing office work for the next two weeks. :thumbsup:


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

I have been upgraded, I am now allowed to lift as much as a cup of coffee or lesser weight. :thumbsup:

I don't need to wear the elbow brace all the time, I can take it off if at the desk and have a pad to rest it on. :thumbsup:

It's a start, there is healing going on, just taking forever. :thumbsup:


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

No break dancing. You'll injure it again.





Ron said:


> I have been upgraded, I am now allowed to lift as much as a cup of coffee of lesser weight. :thumbsup:
> 
> I don't need to wear the elbow brace all the time, I can take it off if at the desk ans have a pad to rest it on. :thumbsup:
> 
> It's a start, there is healing going on, just taking forever. :thumbsup:


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

Coffee this week, maybe a stapler next week.

Glad to hear you are making progress. :thumbsup:


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

Ron said:


> Actually I seen there are weights at the place I will be taking therapy at. Might not be doing weights right from the start.



LUCKY! My only PT appt. was 3 weeks after I was discharged and by then I got my range of motion back. Then I was told I had to see Occupational Therapy first because it was a worker's comp issue. So I hit google and got my strength back. Just waiting for the stupid scab to heal until I'm back in full!:thumbup:


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Just keep babying it. It will heal. I had a shoulder injury that took 7 mos. to finally heal.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

I did not get to do any strength exercising of the arm while at PT, it was to take new motion measurements, they do some ultrasound on it, not sure at what point they start with the real resistance therapy, i'm tired of this injury. Still dealing with lose of sleep do to the pain. This is the longest length of time lose injury I have ever had in my career.

It took 45 days for WC to accept my claim, learned yesterday at work it was accepted, full open status.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Update.

Now at 7+ weeks, I have near full motion in my arm, pain is minimal right now, therapist has me working the arm using a 20oz hammer for weight, twisting exercises. I seem to sleep well at night, seldom waking up, on the way to full recovery, only full motion that does not seem right is with arm down to side, palm down, elbow bent, bending straight up 90 degree's towards the shoulder, there is extension pain there. 

I'll be no longer needing the pain meds. :thumbsup:

Just an update.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Ron said:


> Update.
> 
> Now at 7+ weeks, I have near full motion in my arm, pain is minimal right now, therapist has me working the arm using a 20oz hammer for weight, twisting exercises. I seem to sleep well at night, seldom waking up, on the way to full recovery, only full motion that does not seem right is with arm down to side, palm down, elbow bent, bending straight up 90 degree's towards the shoulder, there is extension pain there.
> 
> ...


Use a pipe wrench (the red heavy ones) instead of a hammer. How much for the pain meds?


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

slickrick said:


> Use a pipe wrench (the red heavy ones) instead of a hammer. How much for the pain meds?


I'm ready to bench press, (well I dream of being that far along) :laughing:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Whadda Freakin Slacker! :laughing:

Glad to hear you are getting better! :thumbup:
Trashed a shoulder myself a few years back...
It's not fun being winged...


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Just an Udate.

Well 10+ weeks they are going to send me back to Ortho's to reevaluate my arm, still not going to great with it.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Oh Man that Sux...

Are they thinking about cutting you?:whistling2:


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Redwood said:


> Oh Man that Sux...
> 
> Are they thinking about cutting you?:whistling2:



Not sure but 6 weeks in that elbow brace tighten me up badly, there doing electro therapy on my arm each time go for physical therapy, kinda like when you were in school and you got the test the nerve ends on a near dead frog using electro probes on it and you see the frog legs jumping around, (not sure I really did that in school, but that's what it was like), todays visit also came with some intense work on the arm, really applied force on the joint which was painful, but I dealt with it.

I have my next doc appoint in 3 weeks, this just seems to drag on and on.


----------



## service guy (Jun 26, 2008)

I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Well tomorrow is my last day of office work, manager said to just stay home, the company does not benefit from me being there working the office, not that I did anything wrong, it just cost them, so until I improve better then I am, I will be home.

Thats is fine by me, I'll be here most of the time, catching all the spammers, you know the ones that slickrick always seem to miss. :laughing:


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Ron, I am not quick enough to beat you.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

slickrick said:


> Ron, I am not quick enough to beat you.


I was just kidding, of course you knew that.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Ron said:


> I was just kidding, of course you knew that.


I knew that. The fun part of this job is to catch spammers and DYI'ers.


----------



## Ishmael (Dec 9, 2009)

Tough break, man...that sucks.

I went on a call a few years ago to replace a submersible well pump. When I got there, I found the well head was in the middle of an overgrown thicket of rosa rugosa and scrub oak (I live near the ocean). I hacked my way through; made a little clearing and did the job. Within a day or two, I was covered head-to-toe with a poison ivy rash - just miserable. But that was only the beginning: It took about a week to a week and a half for that to finally go away, but shortly after that, I started having dizzy spells (almost blacked-out a couple of times), and just achy and sore everywhere; tired all the time. I knew right away what was going on.

Lyme disease. Pretty common around here, so I knew what the symptoms were. The poison ivy rash was the perfect cover/camouflage for the tiny red deer tick(s). All told, I was out of commission for about a month, but really not back to normal/full speed for close to yet another month - I'd get exhausted after a half day of work.

It was somewhere around the end of that first month when the HO I did the work for called to question the bill....


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

We have poison oak here but no Ivy, I did wake up with haves this morning, I know what poison oak looks like, leaves of three leave it be.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Update 

I have a ortho appointment on the 4th, not sure what will happen, 12 weeks as of tomorrow, still have pain in the arm at full rotation, WTF how much longer is this going to take. I got therapy appointment all through the month on Nov.


----------



## john_mccormack (Feb 27, 2010)

Ron,

you are healing. Injuries take time to heal; forget the problem and continue forward. I'm not saying to overdo it, just allow you body to heal and concentrate on getting well. The mind is the most powerful therapy.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Update

Ortho Doc is having a new MRI done, that will be next week on the 10th to make sure everything in intact, and if then it looks good he will have the therapist push me to my limits, bad new is i'm not to exceed the 5lb limit yet until that time, other bad new he said sometimes this type of injury can take 6 to 8 months to recover. Said there is nothing to operate on unless he sees a complete tear. He told me there could be some permanent limit disability to what I'll be able to do with my arm, i'm not happy to hear that. Damit

Plumbing is my life, I hope that some day I'll return to it. I hope this injury will not take me away from what I love to do, and that is plumbing.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Ron, I have delt with injuries to my shoulder and both elbows. It seemed like they would never heal, but they did. You will work through it. :thumbsup:


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

slickrick said:


> Ron, I have delt with injuries to my shoulder and both elbows. It seemed like they would never heal, but they did. You will work through it. :thumbsup:



Thanks Rick, it just frustrates me that I'm not healed yet, I'm tired of all these appointments.


----------



## M5Plumb (Oct 2, 2008)

Ron, are you back to work??


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

M5Plumb said:


> Ron, are you back to work??


I was in office work till manager did not need me there anymore, so no, not at this time, was told just to stay home until I improve more then where I'm at.


----------



## M5Plumb (Oct 2, 2008)

Bummer for that. Are you getting better???


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

M5Plumb said:


> Bummer for that. Are you getting better???



Won't know till the 15th when they read the new MRI.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Had a new MRI done today, this time only 30 min in the tunnel, will know results Monday, I get a copy of the images and post a few.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Ron said:


> Thanks Rick, it just frustrates me that I'm not healed yet, I'm tired of all these appointments.


 
The injury you have was a tendon or ligament, right? With very little blood flow to those tissues (as opposed to muscles) the heal time is months, not weeks. When I had a shoulder tear, the MD said it could take 6 mos; it actually took 7 mos. 

Hang in there, it will heal.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Just an update, new mri showed a small tear still working on repairing it's self, but I'm able to move up on resistance therapy.

I asked for a cd copy of the last mri, they will send it to me in the mail, so once I get the disk I'll see what I can do to get some images on here for everyone to view.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

Hope you get a full recovery.


I did a full tear years ago, left shoulder. Didn't go to the ER, didn't go anywhere but a chiropractor (not the right place but got good advice) and the fellow with his background confirmed it.

One of the most disgusting feelings to have in your body when that happens, and it feels very uncomfortable.

Worked the very next day in immense pain, replaced a lavatory faucet one handed. 

Took the weekend off, went back to work and endured 10 months of misery, burning, pain, limited motion. 

Up to two years after the injury, shoulder has shown me the limitations it now has, and up to date right now, 

100% motion and range, full mobility. But you'll never see me throwing a ball overhanded ever again, or fast motion throwing. 

It's a scarey feeling to go lift a garage door and feel that exact spot get tested, letting you know that it's not the same shoulder before the injury. 


There was no options for me; no insurance. Happened on the job, couldn't stop the train.


I truly believe my attitude and flat out necessity to make money was the exercise and therapy through work itself that gained my 100% mobility back into the shoulder. 


I constantly see and hear of people getting the surgery done. I wouldn't advise people to do what I did...unless of course you have no options.


There are sounds/small catches in that shoulder, clicking but not painful to speak of. Tightening dielectrics are the only thing I don't like doing with that shoulder.

If I ever grab something on impulse as it is falling, like a person or water heater? It's going to tear again. That I am positive will happen.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Hey DB

Yea they said no surgery unless there was a complete tear.

They said when reviewing the images the bright spot/s on the mri is where the blood is pumping into the affected area. That small tear that is still there is probably the reason I still feel discomfort in the elbow at full range of motion, hoping after it is repaired the discomfort will cease to exist.

There is this one exercise they have me do, holding a handle, shovel like handle, twisting it counterclockwise is one of my major challenges right now, tension only at 12 lbs, by the time I get to the 18th and above rep, I almost can complete the set. Keep in mind tension pounds are nothing compared to real weight.

By next week of beginning of Dec, I be working on lifting boxes with weights in them, that will be fun.

What is the average weight on a boxed bowl? 

I'll need to be able to lift move at sit down equivalent to this weight, then get into higher weights after that.

I don't think I'll have full strength in the arm once it's all done. At least not like it once was.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Ron, you will be as good as new, it just takes time. When I tore my pec. loose it was a mess, blood under the skin down past my elbow and below my ribs on my side. I didn't have surgery. I can't bench press 405 lbs anymore, but I don't have any limits as to what I can do, and I have a big hole where the muscle rolled up. It makes a good pocket to mount my shotgun.


----------



## retired rooter (Dec 31, 2008)

My story has been told on older post ,its my back I am now trying a new(to me) treatment its called DSS its a table you lay on and listen to music and it streaches your back muscles. ( disc decompression treatments)

I thought it was another snake oil treatment but its working ,my insurance will be running out for this year soon (33 treatments a year) but next year I will start it up again .I take treatments at a neurlologist office the chiop. have them, but my insurance says go to neurlo , so thats where I go. Around here its just old plumbers back we all have it.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

I have the image disc from the MRI, anyone care to see the fly through animation?


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Do you see it the tear?


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

No, you are going to have to point to it.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

slickrick said:


> No, you are going to have to point to it.


I was kidding, I don't see it, :balloon: I have other images, they take time to create the animated image to post on here, they sent me the image disc from the 1st time through and the last time through, I have been running the images to see if I can notice anything, I've yet to see what they see, but I'm just a plumber, so what do I know.

I'll do a few more animated images from the disc and post them.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Here you go Rick, if you watch this, I think you can see the tendon image 18 19 20, image number is see top right side count. The bright white area in the picture should be what they see.

Aug 12 MRI


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Ron said:


> Here you go Rick, if you watch this, I think you can see the tendon image 18 19 20, image number is see top right side count. The bright white area in the picture should be what they see.
> 
> Aug 12 MRI


I just posted your imaging on a DIY Orthopedics Forum and they said your milking it... :laughing:


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Redwood said:


> I just posted your imaging on a DIY Orthopedics Forum and they said your milking it... :laughing:


:laughing:


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

Red, thats funny right there.:laughing:

DIY forum for orthopaedics, he said............................:laughing:


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

I'm back to full work status.

Just a couple of more PT appointment and one last doc appointment.

Thanks to all who encouraged me to hang in there.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Ron said:


> I'm back to full work status.
> 
> Just a couple of more PT appointment and one last doc appointment.
> 
> Thanks to all who encouraged me to hang in there.


Congrats. Ron. Good to see you back on PZ.


----------



## luv2plumb (Apr 30, 2010)

Ron said:


> I'm back to full work status.
> 
> Just a couple of more PT appointment and one last doc appointment.
> 
> Thanks to all who encouraged me to hang in there.


Glad hear that Ron


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Good to hear. Being off work would be dreadfully boring I suspect.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Nice to hear! :thumbup:

Glad your feeling better and back to making the big bux...
Hope you get on the decent job gravy train for a while so the coffers get replenished...


----------

